# East River 2 Feb 13



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Went to East River from 2 till 5 thirty yesterday. Only managed a couple small bass on trick worms. But, right about at dark, I was fishing the mouth of the river and there were some small mullet that started getting smashed..I mean all of a sudden. This was only happening about 20 ft from the boat. I couldn't see what they were, but I was having replays of last week go thru my head. I was throwing a Gulp Shrimp.Casted it right in the middle and as soon as it hit the water, I hooked into something big...Big enough it spooled me and my 40 yds of line out in less than a minute and broke my line. I don't know what it was, but it was big. I only had 3 bites in 3 hours. Water was 56 in the main river, but 62 out in East Bay, 60 at the mouth.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing report & pics Sir.
Zinger? Perhaps a nice-sized Striper?
Catch 'em up.


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

That was probably a Striper. They're in there, I hooked a few last year.


----------

